# 32 inch TV LED/LCD



## Charley (Apr 19, 2012)

Can you suggest a list of 32" TV LED and LCD ? Also, best choices to buy !!


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 19, 2012)

Budget?

Anyways you can have a look at Samsung 32D5000 and 32D5900


----------



## Charley (Apr 20, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Budget?



Less than Rs. 25k


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 21, 2012)

Then Forget LED, even a good LCD would cost around 30k.
BTW you can buy the Samsung 5 series 32" LED 32D5000 from ebay for around 30K with the help of 10% coupon, whose market price is 38-40k, but you will not get manufacturer warranty.I think you should buy it.


----------



## Charley (Apr 21, 2012)

> BTW you can buy the Samsung 5 series 32" LED 32D5000 from ebay for around 30K with the help of 10% coupon



1. Is that the only one in my budget ?

2. From where do you get coupon codes ?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 21, 2012)

Ebay sends it through email to particular users....


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 21, 2012)

I bought *TOSHIBA 32PB1E* 2 weeks back for Rs.18900. Its a great product for that price. Check out the full range here.


----------



## Minion (Apr 22, 2012)

Charley,

This is the best you can get 
Philips 32 Inches Full HD LCD 32PFL6506 for 26k but its worth.
although it is not led its lcd but full HD it provide very good picture quality & sound quality.
See this link
Philips - 6000 series LCD TV 81 cm (32") Full HD 1080p - 32PFL6506/V7 - 6000 series - Televisions - Sound and vision


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 24, 2012)

If you gonna buy a LCD, then have a look at Samsung 32'' Full HD LCD TV LA32D580. Its one of the best LCD out there, you can get it for around 30k in local market


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 25, 2012)

if you are ok with dealer warranty, check out Sony Bravia KLV-32EX310 HD LED TV. it is not yet officially launched in India by sony. ebay.in price is INR27,900. locally you might get lower price.


_


----------

